# Cisco VPN client not working.[solved]

## coolniit

Hi guys, 

I need cisco vpnclient to connect to my company network.

1) emerged the vpnclient

2) imported the root certificate.

3) started the vpn daemon.

4) on starting vpnclient 

```
Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.8.00 (0490)

Copyright (C) 1998-2005 Cisco Systems, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Client Type(s): Linux

Running on: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Tue Sep 8 21:47:02 IST 2009 i686

Config file directory: /etc/opt/cisco-vpnclient
```

No ouput for few minutes.

```

The application was unable to communicate with the VPN sub-system.

```

The strange part is that it was working fine with gnome and networkmanager,

currently i'm using xfce4 and don't have networkmanager.

I tried to get it working using vpnc but it seems it doesn't have all features needed.

I have no idea why its not working as i can se no logs here.

I had copied the config used in the earlier system.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.Last edited by coolniit on Fri Sep 11, 2009 12:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## coolniit

any help ???

----------

## coolniit

got it working now.

Unemerged wicd

emerged networkmanager.

and now it's working.  not sure but seems it doesn't work without netwrokmanager.

----------

## dweigert

You actually have to load the cisco kernel module to make this work.

----------

